# [SOLVED] Asus BIOS Screenshot



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My build:

PU: AMD A6-3670
Mainboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. F1A55-M LE R2.0 (FM1)
Memory: 4.00GB DDR3 @ 800MHz (9-9-9-28)
Hard Drive: 932GB Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-00ZF5A0, 932GB Seagate ST31000524AS ATA Device (SATA)
Video: 512MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6530D (ASUStek Computer Inc)
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio
CD Rom: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10 ATA Device, ATAPI iHAS224 B ATA Device
Power Supply: SeaSonic S12II 430W
Printer: Lexmark X5450
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1

--

What are the storage requirements for the F12 PrintScreen function (flash drive format mainly)?

My flash drive (Patroit Memory 32GB) doesn't seem to be recognised by this function even though the BIOS sees it. I have no tried updating the BIOS yet however since I was told that this can cause major damage if done without need.

I tried with another Lexar FireFly 4GB and same results. Both drives are NTFS. They are both recognized in BIOS but the F12 function doesn't recognize them for the screenshot. 

Disabling/Enabling USB Legacy Support doesn't work either.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Exactly what are you trying to do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Best option is just to use a camera like a cell phone if you want to take pictures of the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



LMiller7 said:


> Exactly what are you trying to do?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

I'm trying to take a screenshot while in the BIOS. I know my computer supports it because the option is there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Best option is just to use a camera like a cell phone if you want to take pictures of the BIOS.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Yeah, I got that. But is no one going to help me figure out why a feature that is supposed to work not working...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

TBO I have actually never heard about any BIOS having a screenshot feature.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

I've seen the feature available but never had any need to utilize it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Isn't that option only available in the 'EZ Mode'? Accessed in the Exit menu. 

edit: but I could be wrong. Don't have an Asus board with UEFI handy to test with.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

I'm not sure gc, I've never used it. And I can't find information on it anywhere...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Have you checked the Mobo manual?
Being a MATX Mobo, I wouldn't expect that feature to be available.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

I couldn't find anything about print screen in the manual.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

OP is correct. Only mention of it is just that. No description, just a short blurb noting the board has the feature.

PS: I am incorrect, in that the feature should be available in all sections.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> TBO I have actually never heard about any BIOS having a screenshot feature.


 
All MSI's for the last two years have it built into the bios, and to Tyree yes mATX have it but not all, other brands some specific mainboards have it as well. Of course true OEM's don't (OEM's meaning Dell - Acer - HP)


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



> Isn't that option only available in the 'EZ Mode'? Accessed in the Exit menu.


Tried that. Didn't work in EZ mode either.

Here's what it looks like, in yellow, bottom right corner. Never works, no matter what tab I use of what flash drive is detected.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

is your keyboard worki in the BIOS if not thats probably why.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Yes, my PS/2 keyboard works in the BIOS.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

OK, I have that ASUS capability with my mobo BIOS. When I press F12 a dialog box pops up and says that I need a USB memory stick installed (BIOS Ver. 5109 x64, also shows Version 2.10.1208 at the bottom of the screen like your screen shot shows). 

If I stick a stick in the USB port it lets me save it. Screen shot opens fine in Win7.

If you're not getting that message then it's either not detecting the thumb drive, or the USB is shut off, or there's something wrong with your thumb drive.

Additionally, it shows no other option for saving the screen shot...thumb drive only.

Opps, sorry, just saw that you have a thumb drive installed. I'd move it to a different port or try them all. Can't give much help because mine worked the first time...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Are you using the USB ports in the motherboard or the case?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



> When I press F12 a dialog box pops up and says that I need a USB memory stick installed (BIOS Ver. 5109 x64, also shows Version 2.10.1208 at the bottom of the screen like your screen shot shows).


when I press it (with either one of my USB thumdrives plugged into the rear I/O port of the motherboard) it just pops up a dialog box that says "Screen Capture Failed", telling me to plug in a USB device with enough space. No other options.

Here are my BIOS specs:











> If you're not getting that message then it's either not detecting the thumb drive, or the USB is shut off, or there's something wrong with your thumb drive.


The BIOS detects the drives. I checked. It sees them. As I mentioned a bit earlier, the USB legacy is enabled. I don't know what else it could be. 



> Are you using the USB ports in the motherboard or the case?


Tried with all ports, front and rear panel... nothing.

Wondering if I need to update my BIOS version.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

ASUS Service | North America

Version 0503 BIOs update on the Asus website says that it "Enhance[d] compatibility with some USB devices."

I'll probably just update to the most recent version 5402 since it's available. Any objections?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

I wouldn't. Do you really want to take the risk of ruining your motherboard just to be able to take screenshots?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

No, I don't but I'm just like that. I'm something that can be being used isn't, it'll bother me. Call it OCD or whatever you want. But what are the odds for users that update their BIOS successfully? Is the success rate so poor or the task so difficult that doing so is so highly discouraged, even if I plan to make a copy of the original motherboard BIOS?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



> But what are the odds for users that update their BIOS successfully?


The success rate is low.

You can take the risk if you wish.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



Solidify said:


> No, I don't but I'm just like that. I'm something that can be being used isn't, it'll bother me. Call it OCD or whatever you want. But what are the odds for users that update their BIOS successfully? Is the success rate so poor or the task so difficult that doing so is so highly discouraged, even if I plan to make a copy of the original motherboard BIOS?


Personally, I'm still at somewhat of a loss why you want to do a Bios screenshot other than just because you should be able to. 
If you just want to remember settings, do as suggested earlier and use a camera to take the pics, store them and you're good.
Just because an option is available doesn't mean it has to be utilized or even that it's a good thing to utilize. Many Bios are full of options that are never needed.
Flashing the Bios is rarely required. It's not difficult and the success rate is very high for experienced users but never advised for the inexperienced.
I have yet to brick a Mobo with a Bios flash but I am experienced, very careful and never ever do it if it's not absolutely positively necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*

X2 for what Tyree said. And I'll always remember that one time where upgrading the BIOS didn't work with a time sensitive project computer for a client on the line. Cost me a bundle because I wanted to keep 'goodwill' with them.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Asus BIOS Screenshot*



> Personally, I'm still at somewhat of a loss why you want to do a Bios screenshot other than just because you should be able to.


Nothing else to it. I wanted to get it working, even if it's for one time. But nevermind I guess.


----------



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello, I know this is old but I had a same problem and I fix it...

First format your USB Device to FAT32!

If you get a same problem restart your computer but USB Device must be inside!


----------

